# Yeyeyeyeye....love action!!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Live action stud king from the paradise hole 5 mins ago!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

How flipping awesome. You're on the water and able to post a picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice king man, wish I was out there.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Very cool! What did she eat?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ruby red lip


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup1:You suck... That's it, I'm going fishing in the river for some croakers.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Catch!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice!! Good deal! King nuggets!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice king. That show rocks by the way.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know what you're doing in the boat or with that king, but I for one don't want to know about any love action in the Gulf.... good luck though!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeeet! I'll bet that one was fun to reel in. Good job.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

swhiting said:


> I don't know what you're doing in the boat or with that king, but I for one don't want to know about any love action in the Gulf.... good luck though!


 Hahaha too funny! 
That was a typo! Love action!!!! To dang funny. There wasn't any love dodging storms and seas!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

live action baby.nice.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

swhiting said:


> I don't know what you're doing in the boat or with that king, but I for one don't want to know about any love action in the Gulf.... good luck though!


Jealous.....RTR!!!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet King!!


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------

